# Sources of Ammonia - Fishless Cycling



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

For those of you that have done this, can you give where you picked up the ammonia you used? I know it has to be detergent free. I can order online from Dr Tim's or other places, but wanted to get before this weekend. I have a 125g moving in and wanted to get the cycle started shortly after I get everything setup.

Please include the store name and brand name if possible.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, nobody here has done this buying ammonia at a store out in town?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Nope...never used ammonia.

However...better option...get a couple prawn shrimp from your local store. Place in a stocking. That'll do ya.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Got mine at Ace Hardware store. Google the map store locator to see if there are any in your local area. Theres like 20 or 30 stores within a 50 miles distance of where I live. Or try other hardware stores or grocery stores.*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks. Any idea what the name brand was?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Its Ace brand and the name of the bottle is Ammonia . Its not really "pure" ammonia, it has water and ammonia, but its the one you want for fishless. Remember to shake the bottle to make sure. If it foams and stays there, chunk it in the trash can, lol I'm just kidding. But if it bubbles and dissipates quickly, then take it home. It should be very cheap... I believe I bought mine for 2 or 3 bucks O.O*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I found some ammonia at a local hardware store.


----------



## NitroStar (Jul 24, 2010)

My wife just brought home some "aromatic ammonia" fro the drug store in a little brown bottle. It is 2%. It has Ammonium Carbonate, Ethyl Alcohol 65%, Lavender oil, Lemon Oil Tepeneless, Myristica Oil and Purified Water. $3.52. It does NOT foam when shook up. Will this be freshwater tank safe for fishless cycling ya think?


----------



## finatic child (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow! I don't know. I got the 10% ammonia from Ace Hardware. I am not sure iwth the alcohol and all the oils in there. BTW Ace Hardware ammonia was $2 and change.


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

NitroStar said:


> My wife just brought home some "aromatic ammonia" fro the drug store in a little brown bottle. It is 2%. It has Ammonium Carbonate, Ethyl Alcohol 65%, Lavender oil, Lemon Oil Tepeneless, Myristica Oil and Purified Water. $3.52. It does NOT foam when shook up. Will this be freshwater tank safe for fishless cycling ya think?


I wouldn't use it if it were me. I can't say for sure that it is bad but with all that stuff in it I would get the other kind. Go to Ace Hardwares web page and do a search they have a lot of stores in a lot of states.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I wouldn't use it either.


----------



## NitroStar (Jul 24, 2010)

Ok. I'm not going to use it. Going to get the correct kind or nothing. Thanks a lot.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Try going to a mom and pop type of hardware store. The one I have here had 3 brands I could have chosen. Smallest size was a half gallon.


----------



## TylerT (Jul 11, 2010)

I just got some ammonia and it bubbles and stays there but all thats in it is ammonium hydroxide and surfactant will this be safe to use?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You don't want surfectants. I wouldn't use it.


----------



## TylerT (Jul 11, 2010)

yea thats what i read right after posting that....damn!


----------



## NitroStar (Jul 24, 2010)

Found some! Ace hardware has Quarts and gallons of "Janitorial Strength Ammonia". Quart was $2 and some change. It's 10% and does not foam. Has no phosphates and does not list any surfactants. It's in my tank now. Ammonia level hasn't came down yet. Still waiting.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Add enough ammonia to reach 4-6ppm. Record the amount it took to get to that and add the same amount everyday until you start reading nitrites. Once you read nitrites cut your daily dose to 50%. Soon after you should start reading nitrates.


----------



## NitroStar (Jul 24, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Add enough ammonia to reach 4-6ppm. Record the amount it took to get to that and add the same amount everyday until you start reading nitrites. Once you read nitrites cut your daily dose to 50%. Soon after you should start reading nitrates.


Why should I add ammonia every day? *Conf* I've added the first dose and the ammonia has not come down? How can I add more ammonia and not get it way too high? I've read where you add the ammonia and wait for it to come down and then add more ammonia. Thanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

From what I understand of it, when you have fish they provide a constant source of ammonia. Therefore, you need to provide the constant source. Once the nitrites show up you cut your daily dose to half.


----------



## NitroStar (Jul 24, 2010)

Please read this article. It will help you understand the "fishless cycling" method a lot better.

Fishless Cycling - Article at The Age of Aquariums - Tropical Fish


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Fishless Cycling

The source I used. I think this is the guy that started the whole idea of doing things without fish.


----------

